# Key scratch repair- help :(



## PSIMMO (Jan 21, 2015)

So, I decided to get my first ever car this year. It's a lovely Corsa E LE turbo on carbon flash (not as fancy as most but hey I'm only 22) and it's my pride and joy! Detailing it every weekend safe in the knowledge there are as little swirls and marring as possible! 
That is until I wake up and find someone has keyed (and it's pretty deep) the left rear panel! Obviously I'm gutted! And to top it off, someone then dented the same panel and didn't leave a note etc. (Yay) the dent isn't too visible but the scratches are. 

Anywho. I've done all I can to the scratch and used near enough all my products. Yet still very visible! I've also used a paint pen to try and hide it. It will however need a sanding down and a polishing. I don't have access to a rotary or DA and don't have any megs 105 or 205. 


SO, my question is this. Is there anyone around the Crawley area who may be able to help me? I'll pay (obviously) 
Or if anyone has any tips please let me know! Thanks all


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If its as deep as you say it will need to be sprayed.


----------



## PSIMMO (Jan 21, 2015)

Well it's deep in the fact that G3 and megs UC didn't improve it much. There was improvement but it's still visible. Although no one I know can see it. Been advised to sand it down I just don't have the tools or knowledge for this


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

If you don't want to splash the cash on a body shop, ,maybe now is the time to learn matey , I only started learning how to fill in stonechips and crud because I was too much of a tightwad to pay chipsaway lol , a place called paints4u do a very decent scratch repair kit complete with matched paint for about £18 I think, I bought one for my BMW and the colour is pretty perfect,and you get the sandpaper and bits too , 
Spend a few evening reading the various guides on here and see how you go , the main thing is, if you do stuff it, it would only be going to get sorted by a pro anyway, so have a try , you may surprise yourself and do a good job,then be happy in the knowledge you have another skill  ,good luck,Den ,


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

I live over in copthorne. Not many detainers around this area it seems. Or scratch repair guys. But listen, if the scratch is as deep as it sounds a respray will be the only really satisfactory thing to have done. Again, there aren't many in the area that will do a top job for sensible money. I've used Abbots in copthorne the last few years on various cars. Porsche, Mercedes and Audi. They are highly recommended ....


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

that will need a bodyshop or chips away because they will have to blend it into the door unless you wanna try it yourself refinishnetwork does good tutorials on how to do smart repairs


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

There is a scratch repair kit by turtle wax about £15 on fleabay, like most you get a clear coat pen, but the bit I liked was you get a few sanding blocks rather just bits of paper. They look much easier to manage if it's gone through the clear to base paint you'd need a colour touch up as well. As said above give it a go if it's not to your satisfaction then needs a body shop anyway. You'll have the stuff to then do stone chips

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281809889807


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to your local auto paint shop and get them to mix you some paint to your car. Take your fuel cap with you so they can match it as close as possible and tell them you want to touch up a scratch. 

Clean out the scratch with ipa and key it up with some grey scotch pad.

do a couple coats of this colour with a toothpick but still ensure that there is still space in the scratch for the clear. Do the same with clear coat but keep filling until the paint sits proud of the rest of the body work. Let this dry for a week or until fully cured. 

Then wetsand it flat with 1500/2000/2500 and buff it up.

Ive done this plenty of times as I didnt want to pay for a respray and it gives very decent results for the cost. Sorry to hear your car getting keyed, its happened to me on both sides a few times.


----------

